# Fiat 2.8jtd loss of power advice



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I had a phone call earlier today from my daughter and son in law who are in France with my M/H.

After travelling 200 miles a warning light came on (dose not know what light) and a sudden loss of power, they travelled a small distance and turned off into a Aires and switched off the engine, they tried to restart the engine after a few minuets but it would not start.

After 20 minutes they tried again and it started normally, they have travelled the next 50 miles to their destination without incident.

Any ideas what the trouble might have been.

Charlie


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Modern diesels with clever engine management systems have something called "Limp Mode". If the management system detects what it considers to be a fault it may switch to limp mode which enables you to "limp" to the nearest garage, without hopefully causing further damage. 

Hopefully it was just a glitch in the system and (like a computer) switching it off and then back on again has cleared the problem. Even if it is the start of something then it may not be too major. I've recently been having similar problems with my works Vauxhall Corsa van. When they put it onto the service computer it turned out that it was just a problem with one of the heater plugs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My Audi A4 Tdi went into limp mode if you went over 3k, I just looked in the mirror to make sure no one was too close, and turned the key off and back on again, it then drove as normal, it was like that all the time I had it, never saw the point in getting it fixed.

Kev.


----------



## motaman (Mar 25, 2007)

Glad to see your all ok now.Interesting tho' you lent them your van. My two and their partners have asked and been allowed to borrow just about everything i own ,but never had the b.... to ask for my hymer--just waiting for the day tho'
gary


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Hi Chascass.

Had the same happen to us on the M5 in Somerset last year. Left the motorway at the next junction and pulled over as soon as I could and stopped the engine. Wouldn't start for 10 minutes!

Since then have done over 4000 miles including mountain passes in France & Italy, 8 hours autoroute driving non-stop apart from re-fuelling at 70+ mph and the fault hasn't cropped up again.

After the first incident, I kept worrying it might happen again but, until reading your post, I'd completely forgotten about it!!

Chris


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I had a similar problem with my 2.8jtd it re-occurred several times over a five year period. The injector light came on, there was a sudden loss of power and it would pull to near standstill.

The problem was often associated with low stress driving, ie. running along at half throttle or around town.

I eventually resolved it to the engine management system detecting blocked injectors. 

I cured it completely by using a injector flush product (I used Forte) and driving it at full blast for about 100 miles. 

It never came back.

G'Luck

Cater_racer


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*2.8JTD Injector Connectors*

There is a known problem with the injector harness sometimes "shorting out" due to bad connections - this can trip the limp mode.

We had this happen on our previous 2005 Fiat based van.

Once the connectors were sorted it never happened again.

Happy Travels

cheers


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

cater_racer said:


> *...and driving it at full blast for about 100 miles. *...


I like the cure

Cheers

Dave


----------

